# degus for sale thred closed????



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

any body know why it has been closed????


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

cant advertise animals now , need to use pets4 home website 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/50232-moment-your-time-please.html

p.s you got blue babys yet?


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Hello,

We have now decided to stop the advertising of Dogs for Sale or for Stud in the classifieds section. Only adverts will be accepted for Dog related Accessories, Dog Products and Dog Services etc.

If you would like to advertise your Dog for Sale or Stud, please use the free Pets4Homes website at Dogs & Puppies - Cats & Kittens - Pets for Sale at Pets4Homes UK

The free Pets4Homes website receives over 1 Million visitors every month and is the UKs most popular pet advertising website, so you will be able to find a new loving home for you dog or puppy very quickly.

Mark
Pet Forums Administrator


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

degus aint dogs???????

no blues yet but not long i think there pregnant


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spankingtigger said:


> degus aint dogs???????
> 
> no blues yet but not long i think there pregnant


sorry he has not changed the wording lol no livestock for sale should be advertised on here now - will smack his hand when I see him


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

rubbish i have always advertised my rescues on here


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Have even the rescues been stopped on here? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

no hun, rescue and adoption is still open.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I should also add, that there is now a section @ pets4homes for small animal sales.
Hope this helps.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i make people pay for my rescue babys as they would only end up in rescue centres again if they were free!!!

wanders off to look at pets4homes


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

how much do you sell them for?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I want your blue degus!!!!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I want your blue degus!!!!!!


I want to see pics!!

Ive never seen one before.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Here you go Nonnie 

Degu Colour Varieties


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Here you go Nonnie
> 
> Degu Colour Varieties


Wow, i didnt realise they came in so many colours. Ive only ever seen the brown ones.

The patched ones are very sweet, like giant gerbils.


----------

